# A weekend on two wheels (hello Bromley Cyclists)



## Mice (7 Aug 2011)

Saturdays ride, hosted by Bromley Cyclists, was a real learning curve. When thinking of joining a ride whatever you do - research the ride details before you sign up for it and understand that some questions should come in pairs. For example, if you ask the organiser of a hilly ride whether the hills he has included in the route are steeper than Crystal Palace and he says No, it is worth asking whether he has actually ridden up to Crystal Palace. If you don't do this you are in for a shock!

So that was how I found myself doing 55 miles up and over both the South Downs and the North Downs - destination Rainham (Kent) from Kearsney (the stop before Dover!) It is true that the countryside is beautiful, views stupendous and company downright excellent. But there were some hills...! William, Richard, Andrew and I left the station and travelled about 100 yards until Andrews first puncture. During the day he would have three more. Unlucky indeed. Our route took us through Alkham, Elham and Brabourne where we met up with Ianrauk. Onwards through Sole Street, Shelmsford Street, Eastling, Doddington, Wormshill, Bicknor, Oad Street and on to Rainham Station. It was steep! It was stunning! Through forests and villages, up and down the Downs, again and again. In total (I think!) we were 4,200ft above sea level. We took the train from Rainham to London and needless to say that once home, I was in bed by 9.30pm and asleep by 10pm! Shattered! Pics here


Sunday's ride was glorious - not least because it was predominantly flat - so flat that some of it was lower than sea level! There were a couple of hills though - just to see if I could still climb them!

I met User10571 (who knows a thing or two about rides) at Liverpool Street Station at 08.30. We took a train to Wickford and did 40 fabulous miles out to Burnham-on-Crouch. It was fantastic. The countryside was absolutely stunning. The route was just brilliant - incredible traffic free roads, village after village, field after field, fluffy cloud after fluffy cloud in a lovely blue sky. We noticed a rather nasty and large grey cloud to the South and as we headed eastwards, it was heading north. It looked as though we might just stay ahead of it and miss it. But the wind was stronger and before we knew it the grey monster was upon us. The only shelter was a house with an outbuilding - so we just snuck in there with our bikes, waiting for the owners to come out and ask us who on earth we thought we were! Luckily they either chose to ignore us or didnt see us. After about 15 minutes the grey cloud had headed north and we continued on our way. 

For the second time in three weeks my bike was going on a ferry! How exciting. Right up to the point where it turned out to be a rib. I thought about the punctures of yesterday.... We sailed across to Wallasey Island, headed down more lovely traffic free and stunning lanes towards Southend. We even had a chat with a man nurturing his very pretty Dahlias. 

Once in Southend it was only right that we went to The Rose (FNRttC Southend Cafe) and bought something to eat on the train. I hadn't eaten since breakfast so hunger had set in! Train to Fenchurch Street then home. How you find these routes User10571 is completely beyond me. They are a real joy.


A really great weekend on wheels. Thank you Andrew and Thank you User10571. Lucky Me!	Pics Here




M 




PS I am posting this here so the Bromley Cyclists on Saturdays ride can find the photos.

PPS Edited to reflect the climbing total (I think this is correct now but whatever way I look at it - it was hilly!!!)
PPPS Edited again to reflect the train to Wickford not Witham (apparently I didnt go to Witham this weekend!!)


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2011)

It was an enjoyable ride and I thought you did bloody magnificent up those hills lady...you really flew up them looking like they were no trouble at all.
4200FT was climbing overall throughout the ride Miranda





Sorry I didn't get to say goodbye, I got caught up in the fast moving traffic so went with the flow. I walked in my door to a grand cup of tea at 8.15pm after 130 miles on the clock... I was blooming shattered also.


----------



## Mice (7 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> It was an enjoyable ride and *I thought you did bloody magnificent up those hills lady.*..*you really flew up them looking like they were no trouble at all.*
> 4200FT was climbing overall throughout the ride Miranda
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Ian - they are magic words to read! (I have amended my blurb re total hillyness which I hope is correct now). 130 miles? Excellent Sir - what a day!

M


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2011)

The pictures are great.. 
Those thistles were amazing.

The pic of the peeps with the Alpaca, the one with Andrew on the phone. It was me on the other end. I was saying to him "eff the Alplca get an effin' move on will ya"


----------

